#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [C.G.] X10 (十張意味

## 雷夫

近期作品.



圖片已上傳~(結果應該是網址沒有改好...
謝謝熾祈嗄~~~

----------


## 熾祈

圖片來源不支援，故圖檔是跑不出來的。
請多利用版上的貼圖服務，且若圖檔大小是事先縮小過了的，
那麼就不必要使用隱藏語法的方式來貼文章了吧。

----------


## 雷夫

> 圖片來源不支援，故圖檔是跑不出來的。
> 請多利用版上的貼圖服務，且若圖檔大小是事先縮小過了的，
> 那麼就不必要使用隱藏語法的方式來貼文章了吧。



已處裡~~謝謝^^

----------


## 熾祈

我指的是這個，

多利用版上的貼圖服務，而不是附加功能。

----------


## 大漠之狼

恩!雷夫夥伴!
狼之樂園貼圖服務真的是比較方便。
想信雷夫夥伴用過後會愛上他的。  :Smile:

----------


## 幻貓

貼圖服務+1
雖然要分許多次上傳，但也是最不容易遇上顯示問題的
也可以方便讀者回覆時看看舊文章有感而發，而不用持續"上一頁下一頁"地跳動
而且附加檔案每個會員都有容量限制，有什麼重要檔案要傳的話再使用吧 :Smile: 

縱觀下來雷夫的色彩掌握力很好
無線繪的幾張看下來挺過癮的
最喜歡forest fight跟 季風狼這兩張，光影表現很棒
繼續支持~

----------


## 冥獄o玥

看了看雷夫的圖
發現以幼獸(?)居多
很多張都含有童稚 童心未泯的感覺~~
這類圖畫總能勾起小時候的回憶
CG的光影處理的很好

期待下次能看到更多的作品^^

----------

